# 4x4 buy in UK or Spain?



## nomadros (Oct 18, 2010)

A newbie writes... I need to buy a 4x4 for farm work in Catalunya. I won't be residing in Spain (yet) although I'm registered for tax etc and have a Spanish Co.

Don't know if I'll buy new or second hand yet, but I noticed some posts from a few years back about what you have to do with a UK plated car and wondered if the advice was still accurate. The vehicle will remain in Spain when I'm in the UK.

Is it best to buy for export in the UK and pay Spanish taxes or bring it into Spain as part of my belongings?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

nomadros said:


> A newbie writes... I need to buy a 4x4 for farm work in Catalunya. I won't be residing in Spain (yet) although I'm registered for tax etc and have a Spanish Co.
> 
> Don't know if I'll buy new or second hand yet, but I noticed some posts from a few years back about what you have to do with a UK plated car and wondered if the advice was still accurate. The vehicle will remain in Spain when I'm in the UK.
> 
> Is it best to buy for export in the UK and pay Spanish taxes or bring it into Spain as part of my belongings?


Hi & welcome!

A few things come into play here. You say you are registered in Spain. If so are you now, or have you ever been registered on the Padron & resident? If so then you have ti import a car within 6 months of first going onto the padron to be able to import it tax free.

If you are already on the Padron & resident then I would advise to buy Spanish plated not english or you will pay a small fortune to import the vehicle.

Assuming you are not on the Padron then you need to own the vehicle for a minimum of 6 monthsand have the original VAT invoice for the purchase otherwise you will pay tax in import.

Generally vehicles are cheaper in the UK, but when you factor in the cost of getting it to Spain (transporting it or driving it), modifying it (lights etc), ITv (even if it is new), Consulate baja, etc etc and importing, there is generally not a lot in it.

I bought my car new in the UK less than a year before moving out - I would have lost a fortune in selling it so for me it was well worth importing it BUT if this is not the case for you then my advice would generally be to buy LHD spanish plated rather than going through the hassle of importing it and of course the expense!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought my then three-year-old LandRover Discovery two years ago from the Left Hand Drive Centre in Basingstoke. It came with Spanish plates and all the necessary documentation for transfer to my ownership here. which I did at a reasonable cost via my Gestor.
It was delivered at a very reasonable cost to my home in Prague.
This Company has been favourably recommended a couple of times on this site.


----------



## nomadros (Oct 18, 2010)

Cheers and thanks for the replies.

My girlfriend is a resident (though living and born in the UK), so that's a useful bit of information regarding import payments as she nearly bought a land rover in the UK last month!

I don't know if I am, I'll check with her, but as my land is all rustic and can't be lived on, I doubt it, or I'm wrong!

If I have to own the vehicle for 6 months, I might drive it out and back again rather than leaving it there.

Thanks for the Basingstoke tip. I'm working out at Hook at the moment, so it's just a quick trip down the road for a butchers. So i'll have a look there as a first port of call.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We found it far easier and cheaper to buy new in the Spanish Canary Islands, but ours was not a 4x4.

hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nomadros said:


> Cheers and thanks for the replies.
> 
> My girlfriend is a resident (though living and born in the UK), so that's a useful bit of information regarding import payments as she nearly bought a land rover in the UK last month!
> 
> ...


If you do, please remember me to Colin....I'm Mary from Prague


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> If you do, please remember me to Colin....I'm Mary from Prague


He'll probably go white and run away manically screaming if you do that LOLOL 

(only joking Mary )


Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you need 4x4 & are going to buy here , buy new. You wouldn't want a 2nd hand one that's been used for work here after they've finished with it. Not from my experience .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> He'll probably go white and run away manically screaming if you do that LOLOL
> 
> (only joking Mary )
> 
> ...



Many a true word spoken in jest, as they say..

Seriously, he is a very nice, helpful guy. He was very helpful in getting the transfer of ownership of our Disco..


----------

